# My Aurora Indica turned purple this go!



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

So the same AI I've been growing for awhile now (same one in my sig) started turning purple this time, which is sweet! It must have been colder during the night at this house or something.

However, I've been real busy lately so I changed nutrients to the 1 part FloraBloom for this grow. First time I have used it with the AI, so that could have something to do with it?

Anyway- I have no complaints! They didn't get as purple as I'd like though because I just moved houses and had to cut a little early.

:headbang:


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 16, 2010)

looks wonderful


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good to me, like the old skool AI I used to grow. Got a good pheno there.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice! When did she start turning?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 16, 2010)

*WoW dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I JUST ORDER AI SEED TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COOOOOL !!!!!*


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

does she smell or taste different than the green ones?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice! When did she start turning?



she started turning purple at around 7-8 weeks, and she was cut at 9


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> does she smell or taste different than the green ones?



the smell seems to be the same, and I can't be sure about the taste yet.. it's still way to wet. i will let you know though 

thanks for the comments everyone.. the color change was a nice surprise.

oh and 2Dog congrats on BPOTM, looks beautiful up there!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

Real nice, GG .  Hempies???  I have yet to grow indica, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Johny Weed (Jul 17, 2011)

Great buds man, must give a great buzz!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL, i bet all those buds are long long gone.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 22, 2012)

That is your Aurora Indica and did you get that from Nirvana?  I will throw up pics of mine in to or three weeks.....it is so different.  Yours is fluffy and colorful where mine is white and covered in a coating of crystal.  Both are so nice for sure.  Seeing that makes me want to buy some Nirvana beans.





			
				GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> So the same AI I've been growing for awhile now (same one in my sig) started turning purple this time, which is sweet! It must have been colder during the night at this house or something.
> 
> However, I've been real busy lately so I changed nutrients to the 1 part FloraBloom for this grow. First time I have used it with the AI, so that could have something to do with it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 28, 2012)

Prrrrty. My Mango just started doing the same thing at week 5 and none of my past grows from same mom have turned purp either. Gotta be the cooler weather for me.


----------

